# Probleme mit Local Billing



## WetMage (28 Februar 2007)

Hallo Zusammen!

vielleicht hat auch jemand probleme mit der Firma gehabt, und kann Mir weiterhelfen, oder vielleicht hat jemand auch ein Tipp für Mich?

Zu meinem problem!!!

Ich habe Mich vor einiger Zeit bei einer Internetseite  angemeldet, da Ich kein interesse mehr daran habe wollte Ich bei der Seite Kündigen.

Wenn man nun dort kündigen möchte, dann wird man auf oben gennte Seite weitergeleitet, um sich mit seinem Benutzernamen und Passwort dort anzumelden. Nur leider habe Ich kein Benutzername, geschweige denn das Ich mich dort regestriert habe. Local Billing übernimmt nur die Finanzielen angelegenheiten, für einige Partnerseiten.

Nun habe Ich ne Mail verschickt an den Support, wo Ich ein Paar Tage später eine Antwort bekommen habe das Ich doch mein Namen sowie Benutzernamen angeben möchte, damit man mir weiterhelfen kann. Also Zweite Mail verschickt, und das selbe nochmals mitgeteilt, das Ich keinen Benutzernamen habe und Ich auch nicht dort registriert bin.

Dann habe Ich keine Antwort bekommen. Habe dann bei dem sogar kostenlosen Telefon-Support angerufen, und Ihm alles geschildert, und man sagte Mir man wolle mein anliegen weiterleiten, und auch direkt meine Mitgliedschaft bei der Partnerseite kündigen.

Drei Wochen Später wieder nix. Ich wieder angerufen, wieder alles geschildert, und man sagte Mir Ich solle wieder ne Mail schicken. Und was soll Ich sagen Ich warte noch heute auf ne Antwort.

Das ganze wirklich ärgerliche an der sache ist, das jeden Monat von meinem Konto der Mitgliedsbeitrag abgebucht wird, wo auch der Name Local Billing Bzw. DigiPay.AG verzeichnet ist.

Ich frage Mich nur warum die bei Mir abbuchen, wenn Ich angeblich bei denen garnicht bekannt bin.

Viellicht hat ja jemand ein ähnliches Problem, oder auch einen Rat für Mich, im internet habe Ich nachgeschaut, aber anscheinend bin Ich der einzigste mit dem Problem.

Würde Mich über antworten freuen,

Danke!!!
Wettie

P.S. Enschuldigung für den langen Text!!!


----------



## Reducal (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Local Billing*



WetMage schrieb:


> Ich habe Mich vor einiger Zeit bei einer Internetseite  angemeldet....
> 
> .... geschweige denn das Ich mich dort regestriert habe....
> 
> Ich frage Mich nur warum die bei Mir abbuchen, wenn Ich angeblich bei denen garnicht bekannt bin.


Hast du dem Support mal deine Kontonummer mitgeteilt? Über die Bankverbindung lässt sich bestimmt dein Account identifizieren. Dass du dich nicht registriert hast, wage ich zu bezeifeln. Immerhin hattest du dich angemeldet und was meinst du nun mit: "_...habe mich nicht registriert_"?


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Local Billing*



WetMage schrieb:


> Ich habe Mich vor einiger Zeit bei einer Internetseite  angemeldet,


und welche Seite war das? so ist das Ganze etwas vage


----------



## WetMage (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Local Billing*

Hallo Reducal,

danke für die schnelle Antwort!!!

Meine Kontodaten habe Ich bei meiner letzten Email an Local Billing mit angegeben, habe aber wie gesagt noch nichts gehört.

Das Mit dem Registrieren ist so... I
ch habe Mich auf einer Internetseite angemeldet, und auch meíne Bankverbindung und Adresse mit angegeben. Ich kann Mich auch dort ganz normal einloggen mit meinen zugangsdaten, und den Service in anspruch nehmen. Nur wenn Ich versuche meinen Account zu canceln, dann werde Ich auf die Local Billing Seite verlinkt, in der Ich meine zugangsdaten eingeben soll. Habe Ich auch gemacht mit den Daten womit Ich mich angemeldet habe, nur bekomme Ich immer die meldung, das meine Zugangsdaten nicht bekannt sind. Somit habe Ich Mich erst per Email, und dann per Telefon beim Support gemeldet, und habe immer nur als antwort bekommen, das sie Mich als regestrierten benutzer nicht finden können.

Ich habe bei meiner letzten Email, auch eine Lesebestätigung mit angefordert. Aber bis jetzt noch keine rückmeldung bekommen, das sie überhaupt schon gelesen wurde.

Gruß
Wettie


----------



## WetMage (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Local Billing*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> und welche Seite war das? so ist das Ganze etwas vage



Hallo Captain,

Die seite bei der Ich mich angemeldet habe lautet "Butt Naked in Public" und Local Billing verwaltet das Finanziele für diese Seite und auch für einige andere Seiten...

Gruß
Wettie


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Local Billing*



WetMage schrieb:


> ch habe Mich auf einer Internetseite angemeldet,


ohne die Seite zu kennen, ist das auch von Reducal  nur Rätselraterei


> Butt Naked in Public


das ist keine Internetadresse, URL bzw Domain


----------



## coluche (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Local Billing*

Auf was für einer Internetseite? 
_erledigt_
Scheint nicht sehr seriös zu sein das ganze.

Ich habe nachgesehen, wenn du bei local billing auf kündigen gehst, hast du die Möglichkeit, eine gratis Servicenummer anzurufen. Vielleicht kannst du das mit denen klären.

Zuletzt bleibt dir immer noch die Möglichkeit, die Abbuchung von deinem Konto 6 Wochen lang zu widerrufen. Geht bei online banking ruck zuck. :smile:


----------



## coluche (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Local Billing*

ok also ein Pornoanbieter von nirgendwo. War der Preis deutlich zu sehen, als du dich angemeldet hast?

Wie gesagt, ich würde sofort Kontakt aufnehmen mit local billing, die Sache erklären und klar und deutlich sagen, daß du gekündigt hast und daß du den nächsten Einzug widerrufen wirst. 
Stellt sich die Frage, ob man den letzten auch widerrufen sollte.


----------



## WetMage (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Local Billing*

Hallo zusammen!!!



Captain Picard schrieb:


> das ist keine Internetadresse, URL bzw Domain



Die erste internet adresse, lautet... buttn*kedinpublic.com
die zweite... localbilling.com

@ coluche

Gratis nummer habe Ich schon angerufen, und MIr wurde einmal gesagt die wollen das weiterleiten, und beim zweiten mal sollte Ich eine erneute Mail schreiben.

Gekündigt habe Ich ja nicht, da Ich Mich ja nicht einloggen kann, und das wird ja von der Seite Verlangt. Und schriftlich per Post zu kündigen, wird auch schwer, da Ich nur eine Adresse gefunden habe, und die geht nach "Malta".

Bleibt Mir wohl  doch nur die möglichkeit das Geld von der Bank zurückzufordern, aber da grausst es Mir jetzt schon vor den Mahnbescheiden.

Wettie

_URLs deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## coluche (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Local Billing*

Wenn man hier im Forum ne Weile mitgelesen hat, weiss man ganz genau, daß Manbescheide von bestimmten Anbietern und darauffolgende Drohbriefe von Inkassounternehmen sich ganz gut zum Abwischen des Allerwertesten eignen würden, wenn sie ein wenig weicher wären.

Solange kein *gerichtlicher * Mahnbescheid ankommt, gibt es keinen Grund, sich von der Ruhe bringen lassen. Und ob da einer kommen wird... (Malta? was sagen unsere Rechtsexperten dazu?). Auch im Fall eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid ist es noch nicht aussichtslos, denn man kann die Forderung widerrufen. Dann müsste der Anbieter beweisen, daß es zu einem gültigen Vertrag gekommen ist.
Doch scheinbar hast du dich nie angemeldet und die haben keine Daten über dich... Damit wird die Sache schon ziemlich lächerlich. Aber irgendwann musst du denen doch deine Bankdaten gegeben haben(!)

Ausserdem gibt dir der Kontakt dort keine Antwort, da hätte ich keine Geduld

PS: Erotik und Pornokram findest du en masse auch gratis im Internet.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Local Billing*

hab mir mal die Seite angeschaut. Es ist  schwierig dazu etwas zu raten, da es *keine 
*deutsche Seite ist,  ohne jedes Impressum und in  Californien/USA  registriert ist.
( epiccash.com ) 
Inwieweit dieser Verein in der Lage und willens ist hier in Deutschland Forderungen 
durchzudrücken ist mir unklar.


----------



## coluche (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Local Billing*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> hab mir mal die Seite angeschaut.


aber hoffentlich nicht angemeldet!? :-D 


Captain Picard schrieb:


> Inwieweit dieser Verein in der Lage und willens ist hier in Deutschland Forderungen
> durchzudrücken ist mir unklar.


Ich denke mal, die Antwort liegt auf der Hand.
Würde ich als anonymer Pornoanbieter irgendwelchen Leuten in Übersee hinterherlaufen, obwohl die schon gekündigt haben?


----------



## WetMage (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Local Billing*

Hmmmm!?!?!

Ich denke Ich werde nochmals ne Email schicken. Habe gerade eine zweite Email Adresse entdeckt, und schreibe nochmals dahin.

Ich habe hier noch einen Link zu den AGB´s von local billing.

ht*p://w*w.billingpath.com/cruisepatrol.com/terms/?language=de

Danke für die mühen, Ich werde weiterhin berichten, ob sich noch was tut.

Gruß
Wettie


----------



## WetMage (2 März 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Local Billing*

Hallo Zusammen!!!

Tja, also Ich habe nun die andere Email Adresse verwendet, und prommpt 3 Stunden Später eine Antwort bekommen, Ich kopiere sie mal hier mit rein...

Vielen Dank für Ihr Mail.

Das nächste Mal, dass Sie LocalBilling Kundenservice bezüglich dieses Falls kontaktieren werden, benutzen Sie bitte folgende Referenznummer: 1066833.

leider kann ich in Ihrer Email keinerlei Daten über Sie oder Ihren Zugriff finden.
Bitte teilen Sie mir den Nachnamen und Benutzername mit den Sie sich bei LocalBilling registriert haben.

Falls Sie eine Transaktionsnummer haben so könnte ich sicher auch mit dieser Ihre Daten finden.

Danke & Gruß,
Marcos,

LocalBilling
Technical Support

Tja, Ich habe denen ja schon in meiner Mail alle Daten und auch meinen Namen mit angegeben, das kommt Mir einfach so vor, als ob das einfach nur ne Mechanische Antwort war, da Ich bei Meiner aller ersten Mail an Local Billing, eine Ähnliche Antwort bekommen habe.

Habe wieder zurückgeschrieben, aber immer noch nix gehört, werden dann nochmal später berichten.

Wettie


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 März 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Local Billing*

und da stand als Anbsender nur M****s?
falls nicht, bitte PN.
zu deiner Frage im anderen Thread, siehe ua
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=34853

Damals hatte "Local Billing" als Nameserver noch eine Firma aus Albbruck. Klingt auch weder britisch, noch spanisch, noch maltesisch 

ich bin sehr interessiert, was bei Dir passiert und wie diese großen Anbieter sich so verhalten in der Postdialerära... daher kucke ich Dir interessiert zu.

Wenn Du mal wieder Kontakt mit Localbilling hast, frag sie doch mal nach deren Hausnummer in Malta. "3", nehme ich an (oder doch nicht?)
pieta, ausgerechnet pieta


----------



## konsti (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Local Billing*

Hi Wettie,

sorry, wegen der "Verspätung", aber ich habe Deinen Beitrag aus gegebenem Anlass auf der Suche nach Erfahrungen mit LB erst jetzt gelesen.

Hast Du es schon mal mit dieser Seite probiert?

[noparse]https://secure.localbillinglimited.com/cancel.php[/noparse]

Hier werden für das Beenden Deiner Mitgliedschaft bei der betroffenen Seite drei Eingaben gefordert:

Email: <die Mail-Adresse, die Du beim Abschluss des Mitgliedschaftsvertrags angegeben hast>
Benutzername: <der Login-Name, mit dem Du Dich bei der Seite immer angemeldet hast>
Kennwort: <das Passwort, mit dem Du dich auf dieser Seite immer identifiziert hast>

Diese Angaben sollten Dich eigentlich direkt zu einer Seite mit allen Einträgen von Mitgliedschaften Bringen, die Du mit diesen Zugangsdaten über LB finanziell abwickeln läßt. Dann müsstest Du alle (in Deinem Fall wohl eher nur einer) einträge markieren können, die Du canceln möchtest.
Natürlich weiß ich das nicht aus eigener Erfahrung, sonder ich vermute es nur, aber Bei anderen Diensten, wie z.B. IBill und CCBill funktioniert das ähnlich.

Einen Versuch würde ich auf jeden Fall mal starten.

Für den Fall, dass Du das hier überhaupt noch liest, kannst Du ja bei Gelegenheit mal berichten, obs was geholfen hat.  

Gruß
Konsti


----------



## WetMage (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Local Billing*

Hallo Konsti,

Danke für deine Mühe!

Ich bin mitlerweile kein Mitglied mehr bei Local Billing. 
Auf die Seite, die Du oben angegeben hast, habe Ich mich versucht auszutragen, leider ohne erfolg! Da immer eine Meldung kam, das man meine Daten bei LB nicht finden konnte. Deshalb habe Ich mich an den Telefonischen Support gewand, die Mir auch nicht weiterhelfen konnte, und Mir eine eine Email Adresse gegeben haben. Ich habe dann dorthin geschrieben aber nur eine Automatisierte Standart antwort bekommen, in dem drinne Stand das Sie meine Email Adresse und benutzernamen von Mir benötigen... (Na Toll):wall: 
Warum schreibe Ich denen dann überhaupt. Naja was soll Ich sagen habe das selbe noch mal unter einer anderen Email Adresse versucht, aber die selbe Automaten antwort bekamm Ich wieder. Dann nach ca. 10 Tagen wieder beim Support Angerufen, und Mir die Adresse geben lassen, die den Sitz in der Schweiz hat. Habe dahin per Einschreiben/Rückschein geschrieben, und meine Situation erklärt, und in kurzer Zeit einen Brief bekommen, das man meine Mitgliedschaft beendet!!!

Was soll Ich sagen bis jetzt haben sie auch nicht mehr abgebucht.

Also geht doch, aber hauptsache wir stellen uns mal dumm damit der "Kunde" noch schön weiter zahlen kann...:roll: 

Hast Du denn auch probleme mit denen gehabt?

Gruß
Wettie


----------



## konsti (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Local Billing*

Hi Wettie,

nö, keine Probleme bis jetzt. Allerdings auch noch keine Mitgliedschaften über die abgewickelt. Deshalb war ich ja uaf der Suche nach Erfahrungsberichten, weil ich auf einer Seite war, die LB als abwickler angibt.

Wie schon gesagt, bis jetzt habe ich nur über IBill und CCBill abgewickelt, und das durchgehend stressfrei, schon über 100 mal. :emb: 

Ich habe aber gehört das auch Playboy die Abwicklungen für deren Seite über LB tätigt, und da die eigentlich einen Namen zu verlieren haben, und da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die so etwas, mit Unternehmen zeifelhaften Rufs durchführen.

Prinzipiell ist es ja auch so, dass Du so oder so kein Mitglied bei LB bist (oder besser gesagt warst) sondern bei dieser "schweizer Unternehmen", soweit wenigstens mein Verständnis. LB soll, quasi nur, ähnlich eines Treuhänders, Beträge von Deinem Konto abbuchen und auf das Konto besagten Unternehmens überwiesen (natürlich nicht ohne dabei einen bestimmten Betrag für ihre Bemühungen einzubehalten).

Ich war auch aufgrund Deines Eingangsbeitrags vom 28.2.07 davon ausgegangen, dass Du geglaubt hast, Dich mit einer Benutzerkennung und Passwort von LB anmelden zu müssen, die Du gar nicht haben konntest. Gemeint waren aber Benutzerkennung und Passwort der Seite für die Du Dich angemeldet hast, und mit denen Du Dich dort jeweils angemeldet hattest. Darum kreiste eigentlich mein vorheriger Beitrag. Aber wenn Die jetzt nicht mehr abbuchen, ist ja (vom Ärger mal abgesehen) alles klar. :thumb: 

Gruß
Konsti


----------



## WetMage (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Local Billing*

Hallo Konsti,

Das Schweizer Unternehmen, das Ich erwähnt habe, ist "Local Billing". Die haben Ihren hauptsitz in der Schweiz.

Bei der Seite wo Ich mich angemeldet habe, das war eine Amerikanische Seite, wo LB nur als Treuhänder fungierte.

Das eigentliche Problem war ja, wenn Ich Mich bei dem Amerikanischen Unternehmen Abmelden wollte, haben die Mich automatisch nach LB verlinkt, und Ich sollte Mich dort abmelden. Da Ich aber nie bei LB angemeldet war, existierten dort auch keine Daten über Mich. Dennoch wurde aber jeden Monat von LB Geld von meinem Konto abgebucht.

Mag sein das LB auch mit renomierten Unternehmen wie Playboy zusammen Arbeitet, und seriös sein mag, nur den Support den die haben fand Ich sehr ärgerlich. Und viellciht sollten sie die Unternehmen die sie betreuen etwas genauer unter die Lupe nehemen.

Gruß
Wettie


----------



## konsti (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Local Billing*

Hi Wettie,

dann habe ich das falsch verstanden. Aber die müssten Dich dann eigentlich auch bei der Anmeldung bei denen (vermutlich ohne dass Du es gemerkt hast, nur mit einem kleingedruckten Vermerk, das LB ihre Abbuchungen tätigt) an LB weitergeleitet haben, das ist nämlich gängige Praxis und nicht nur bei LB.

Bei der Seite die ich abonieren wollte, prangte mir jedenfalls ein fetter Local Billing-Schriftzug entgegen.

Was den telefonische Support angeht, so hatte ich vorhin Gelegenheit ihn am eigenen Leib, präziser ausgedrückt Ohr, zu erleben. Es hat geschlagene 2 Minuten gedauert bis ich eine Sachbearbeiterin, erwischt hatte, und weitere 2 Minuten um Ihr klar zu machen, dass ich nichts canceln wollte, sondern nur eine generelle Info wollte. Sie sprach nur sehr Unzureichend Deutsch, und ich habe es dann mit Englisch versucht, das hat dann geklappt. Naja, schließlich hat der Anruf wenigstens nichts gekostet.

Gruß
Konsti


----------



## Preluder (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Local Billing*

Ich habe mal eine Frage.
Ich bin jetzt auch an LocalBilling geraten und die buchen fleißig ab. Ich lasse zwar das Geld immer zurück Buchen, aber ich möchte es natürlich entgültig regeln.
Im Forum habe ich gelesen, dass der Sitz in der Schweiz ist. Kann mir vielleicht jemand die Adresse und die vorgehensweise schicken, damit ich dieses lästige etwas los werde?
Danke schon mal im voraus.
Michael


----------



## lucas (24 April 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Local Billing*

Auch ich habe seit kurzer Zeit Ärger mit Local Billing.Beim Durchsehen meiner Kontoauszüge habe ich festgestellt,das Monatlich 29,95 Euro abgebucht werden.Da ich bei denen nichts bestellt habe,wurden alle Beträge zurückgefordert.Dann ging es los.Mir wurden in diesem Jahr drei Termine genannt an dem ich angeblich ein Abo auf eine Sex-Seite erworben habe.Ich habe denen mitgeteilt,das ich während diesen Zeitraumes beruflich im Ausland tätig war.Was ich auch mit Ein-bzw.Ausreisestempel im Reisepaß nachweisen kann.Als reaktion kam eine Mail mit einer erneuten Forderung von drei mal 45,95 Euro.ich habe nochmals versucht alles aufzuklären bzw.klargestellt,das die von mir keinen Cent erhalten werden.Jetzt kam Post von einer Inkassofirma.Sie fordern sofort 198,Euro und drohen mit Gerichtsverhandlung.Wo leben wir denn hier eigentlich?


----------



## scumhead (8 August 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Local Billing*

hallo,

ich nun auch schon seit mehreren monaten "opfer" von loca billing. leider habe ich das erst relativ spät bemerkt und nun angefangen die abbuchungen zu stornieren. daraufhin bekam ich eine e-mail von "Inet-Cash":



> _
> Sehr geehrter Kunde!
> 
> Sie haben im Internet ein Angebot genutzt, für das wir die Online-Zahlungsabwicklung durchführen.
> ...



wenn ich auf [noparse]http://www.inet-cash.de/user/[/noparse] klicke, werde ich aufgefordert nochmals meine bankverbindung (transaktionscode) einzugeben, diese firma hat offensichtlich schon meine bankdaten, aber die da nochmals rauszurücken, nein, das tue ich lieber nicht und die logik sagt mir, dass es der transaktionscode auch tun müsste. 

ich habe also bei inet-cash angerufen und meinen sachverhalt kurz und knapp geschildert, zack hatte man auch schon die support-nummer von local billing parat, da also angerufen und vom band die ansage gehört "dass diese servicenummer regional begrenzt ist", wohne in hamburg, also wieder bei inet-cash angerufen, es liegt wohl vermutlich daran, dass ich ein handy benutzt habe, ok - auf die anfrage, ob mir denn irgendwelche auskünfte gegenen werden können, warum ich ständig "abgezockt" werde, bzw. wofür, konnte ma mir leider nichts mitteilen, nur, dass die firma "inet-cash" lediglich abbuchungen für "local billing" vornimmt, da diese in deutschland nicht die möglichkeit dazu hat. es wurde mir dann angeboten, eine andere nummer aus ENGLAND zu bekommen, aber bei dem gedanken daran, was der anruf dann kosten würde habe ich dankend abgelehnt.

local billing haben sich bei mir langsam rangetastet. erst kleine beträge und schliesslich 29,90 hier und 29,90€ da. 
ich habe defintiv keine abos für porno-seiten abgeschlossen und schmeisse mit meiner bankverbindung auch nicht im netz herum. 

werde nun versuchen morgen von einem festnetzanschluss bei local billing anzurufen und werde weiterhin alle mahnungen und abbuchungen stornieren bzw. ignorieren. 
hat noch jemand einen tipp für mich, weiss jemand was? 

habe den typen von inet-cash übrigens gefragt, ob sich die beschwerden über local billing in seiner firma häufen würden, "nein, ist im normalen rahmen". 

ggf. SAMMELKLAGE? bin echt stinksauer! bei mir beträgt der schaden bereits über 100€ und es wäre viel mehr, wenn ich nicht immer stornieren würde.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 August 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Local Billing*



scumhead schrieb:


> ggf. SAMMELKLAGE?



zum 1376. Mal Es gibt keine  Sammelklage in Deutschland 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 August 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Local Billing*

"Local Billing" ist aber doch eine Firma (Malta, Birmingham UK), nicht ein Produkt des K-Klans, oder?
Hinter "Local Billing" stehen szenebekannte Leute mit in meinen Kreisen recht eindeutigem Ruf... (A*B*, M*P* --> E-Group/NCC) 

Ich verstehe die Rolle der Inet-Cash da noch nicht ganz. Kann mich jemand aufklären? Die werden ja hoffentlich eine saubere Rechtfertigung haben, für eine fremde Firma Geld zu fordern, oder?

Welche Nummer gibt die Local Billing denn an? Wenn Du in Norddeutschland wohnst, kannste den GF der Firma evtl. nächste Woche leibhaftig kennenlernen


----------



## ngrisius (20 September 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Local Billing*

Hallo
Ich habe da auch ein problem mit Local Billing com die buchen mir jeden Monat 34 Euros von meiner Visa Karte ab und ich weiss nicht wofür und wer die sind und was ich da machen kann
Danke im voraus


----------



## Antiscammer (20 September 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Local Billing*

Schleunigst die Bank kontaktieren und zurückbuchen lassen! 

Geht aber bei Kreditkartenbuchungen nur dann, wenn mißbräuchlich abgebucht wurde. Bei Buchungen, wo es eine wirksame Genehmigung von Dir gab (z.B. von Dir unterschriebene Abbuchungsgenehmigung beim Autoverleih etc.), kannst Du nicht zurückbuchen, sondern musst Deine Rechte bei dem betr. Unternehmen versuchen, geltend zu machen.

Dazu auch:
urbs-media: Überweisung, Scheck, Einzugsermächtigung, Lastschrift, Dauerauftrag, Geldkarte, Kreditkarte
http://www.webjus.de/seite17.htm


----------



## ngrisius (20 September 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Local Billing*

Danke für die hilfe bin etwas weiter gekommen bin in mein Konto bei Billing com rein gekommen und habe mein Abo Gekündigt und sogar die bestätigung per Mail bekommen dass das abo Gekündigt ist bin jetzt mal gespannt ob das auch so ist weiss jetzt auch wofür das abo war da ich Geschieden bin hatte ich mich auf einer Kontakt seite regiestriert und hatte auch die 34 Euros bezahlt ich war der meinung es sei einmal und nicht jeden Monat das ist wenn man das kleingedruckte nicht liest werde Montag mal zur Bank gehen und schauen ob die wenigstens die letzte Buchung nicht wiederrufen können


----------

